# Pneumatische Bewegung mit Plr=d, Aufbau in Kategorie 2, Anforderungs- und Testrate



## Iro.Genius (20 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich will eine pneumatische Bewegung mit Plr=d und einem Aufbau SPS->Ventil->Zylinder in Kategorie 2 realisieren.  

 Mein Funktionskanal wäre die einkanalige Ansteuerung des Richtungsventils (5/2-Wegeventil mit Luftfederrückstellung).  

 Der Testkanal wäre die Stellungsabfrage des Zylinders und die Abschaltung des vorgeschalteten Pneumatik-Hauptventils im Fehlerfall.

 Die Stellungsabfrage des Zylinders kann entweder eine Kombination aus Grund- und Arbeitsstellungserkennung sein oder die Annahme, dass nach Verlassen der Grundstellung nach einer definierten Zeit die Arbeitsstellung erreicht sei. Wenn über die Stellungsabfrage ein Fehler festgestellt wird, werden das Richtungsventil und das vorgeschaltete pneumatische Hauptventil abgeschaltet und somit der Zylinder drucklos. Spricht etwas gegen eine solche Realisierung?

 Nach EN ISO 13849-1 muss ja die Testrate 100-fach der Anforderungsrate sein. Mein Zylinder soll sich einmal pro Minute bewegen. In jedem SPS-Zyklus (ca. 20 ms) vergleiche ich die Sollstellung des Zylinders mit der Iststellung. Ist diese Art der Testung vom Ansatz her richtig? Und vor allen Dingen mein Verständnis von Anforderungsrate und Testrate?

 Offen bin ich auch für Tipps, wie mein Problem auf andere Art und Weise gelöst werden kann.

 Viele Grüße
 Iro


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2014)

Irgendwas passt hier nicht:
Wie sieht denn deine Sicherheitsfunktion überhaupt aus?
Mit einem 5/2-Wegeventil kannst du eine pneumatische Bewegung nicht stoppen.
Du kannst damit evtl. den Zylinder zurückfahren und von der Rückwärtsbewegung darf dann keine Gefahr ausgehen.

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach gleich das Hauptventil als 2. Kanal?
Somit hättest du (wahrscheinlich) PLd und Kat.3

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## snake_1842 (21 Juli 2014)

Was diese Testrate betrifft, bin ich der Meinung das du nicht die Position des Antriebs als Test sehen musst, sondern die Abschaltvorrichtungen also dein Hauptventil und dein Richtungsventil. Das würde aber beudeuten, dass du diese Ventile hundert mal Pro Anforderung testen müsstest. Ich würde behaupten, das du hier lieber eine Kat 3. SF mit Hauptventil und einem 5/3 Wegeventil mit Mittelstellung (entlüftet) aufbauen solltest um einen sicheren Zustand zu erreichen. Desweiteren solltest du dir überlegen ob Nachlaufwege des Antriebs für Gefahr sorgen. Und denke daran das du erst eine ordentliche Risikobeurteilung machst bevor du hier SF definierst und ausführst.


----------



## Iro.Genius (21 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Zum Hinweis von Blockmove:
Meine Sicherheitsfunktion sagt aus: reversieren. Natürlich darf dazu von der Rückwärtsbewegung keine Gefahr ausgehen. Mir wäre lieber, dass die Bewegung gestoppt wird. Dazu müsste ein 5/3-Wegeventil mit Mittelstellung gesperrt eingesetzt werden. Dagegen sträubt sich aber meine mechanische Konstruktion vehement mit Hinweis auf die eingesperrte Luft. Mittelstellung entlüftet geht nicht wegen unseres Prozesses.

Zum Hinweis von Blockmove und snake_1842:
Das Hauptventil als zweiten Kanal kann ich nicht nehmen. Das Hauptventil schaltet die Luft für alle Zylinder der Maschine. Somit darf ich es nur bei einem Fehler oder in einer Notsituation abschalten. Im Normalbetrieb muss das Ventil eingeschaltet bleiben.

Viele Grüße
Iro


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 Juli 2014)

Vergiss einfach Kat 2  bei nichtelektronischen Systemen nach EN 13849. Das bischen Geld was Du für ein 2. Redundanzventil mit Stellungsabfrage bezahlst, ist der Verstoß gegen die 13849 nicht wert. Denn sonst bräuchtest Du eine sicherheitsgerichtete Zuhaltung, die den Zugang nur freigibt, wenn ein zuvor erfolgter Test des einkanaligen Sytems erfolgreich war. Auch muss Dein Testkanal 50% des erforderlichen Mttfd des zu testenden Kanals haben.  Das kann man üblicherweise mit Test durch Druckschalter, Stellungsabfrage etc. nicht nachweisen. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
zur Kategorie 2 gibt die DGUV im Kochbuch Nr. 4 einige Aussagen von sich die in die Überarbeitung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 einließen soll. Die Sätze stehen da auch so drin.
Sistema Kochbuch 4.5
Hinweise 
Abbildung 9 auf Seite 15 illustriert, dass eine Kategorie-2-Struktur auch dann effektiv ist, wenn die Testung gleichzeitig mit der Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion und z. B. damit 
verbundenen Signalwechseln erfolgt. Der sichere Zustand kann allerdings nur erreicht werden, wenn die Fehlererkennung (z. B. Auswertung der Sensorsignale in der Logik) sowie die 
sichere Fehlerreaktion (z. B. Signalweitergabe der Logik an die Aktoren und Stillsetzen einer gefahrbringenden Bewegung) schneller erfolgen, als die tatsächliche Gefährdungssituation eintritt. Diese Zeitspanne wird z. B. durch ausreichende Sicherheitsabstände zwischen fester oder berührungslos wirkender Schutzeinrichtung und der Gefahrenstelle bestimmt. Die alter-
native Möglichkeit, eine effektive Testung zu realisieren, ist auch im BGIA-Report 2/2008, Abschnitt 6.2.14, dritter Aufzählungspunkt und in Abschnitt 6.3.2 der IEC 62061 beschrieben. 
Sie ist zudem aktuell für das Amendment der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 vorgeschlagen. Passende Schaltungsbeispiele sind im BGIA-Report 2/2008, Abschnitt 8.2.11 und 8.2.12 dargestellt: Das Versagen eines einkanaligen Abschaltventils wird bei der Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt und ein alternatives Stillsetzen der gefahrbringenden Bewegung durch das Abschalten des Entlüftungsventils oder der Hydraulikpumpe eingeleitet. Die größeren 
Nachlaufwege gehen dabei in die Fehlerreaktionszeit ein. Die Zeitspanne bis zum Eintritt der Gefährdungssituation muss daher entsprechend lang sein. Muss eine Sicherheitsfunktion kontinuierlich ausgeführt werden, so kann die Testrate gar  nicht hoch genug sein. In diesem Fall ist eine Realisierung von Kategorie 2 nur auf diesem alternativen Wege möglich, indem Fehlererkennung und Fehlerreaktion immer rechtzeitig vor  dem Entstehen einer Gefährdung erfolgen. 

Es soll also etwas einfacher werden, aber man muss schon wissen was man macht.
Die Beispiele im Report zeigen wie das gemeint ist, und es erfolgt immer eine entsprechende Reaktion keine Warnung.
Und die Forderung das der MTTFd des Testkanals muss 0,5 MTTFd des Logikkanals sein.


----------

